# Swoopy frame Trike ID?



## Groundhog (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all- a friend just turned this one up and I wanted to help her ID it. Any guesses? Thanks!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 2, 2015)

it looks just like a Murray  that i have, i'll post some pics. tonight


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks! I just checked google for Murray- looks like Murray Mercury is right. Saw one fuzzy ad from 58 which seems to show that frame, too


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 2, 2015)

This one was no doubt badged as a Murray. Usually their Mercury line tricycles of this era had a rain gutter front fender and streamlined rubber topped seat with "MO" molded into the rear of the seat.

Dave


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 2, 2015)

*murray chain drive tricycle*

some pics of my Murray tricycle,  mine is badged "mercury" it is for sale if anybody is interested


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 2, 2015)

Guess The Mercury was a step up with the fender and better pinstriping- thanks!


----------

